# einfache Animation mit Image ready erstellen



## Blackbird (19. August 2007)

Hallo Leutz!
ich bin echt am verzweifeln , ich möchte nur eine einfache Animation erstellen , ein Icon welches in verschiedene Farben blinkt , aber beim googlen habe ich keine brauchbare Anleitung finden können, durch Zufall bin ich hier gelandet und hoffe jetzt mein Problem gelöst zu bekommen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so schwer sein kann , vielleicht habe ich auch einen Denkfehler, dass ich auf die Lösung nicht komme.
Wer weiß wo ich das tut finde,in welchem step by step alles erklärt wird.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. August 2007)

Mit dem Suchbgriff "Animation" solltest du in diesem Forum fündig werden. Ansonsten beschreibe doch bitte welche Version du hast und wie du bislang vorgegangen bis


Alext.


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. August 2007)

Hallo.

Das beste Tutorial ist immer noch das Handbuch. Ansonsten gibt es hier ein paar nette Basis-Tutorials: 

http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bild.../br16.html;jsessionid=C1E2MOHN55DPSCSBUKTCFEQ
http://www.pixelfreak.at/main/?page_id=10

Ebenso ergibt auch die Forensuche einige passende Themen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/257574-runde-icons-mit-blinkeffekt.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/258619-image-ready-eine-kopie-die-animationspalette.html

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren. 

Philip

/edit
Sorry Alexander ... habe zu lange die Links rausgesucht.


----------



## Blackbird (19. August 2007)

Danke für die Hilfeleistung , jetzt habe ich mein Ziel erreicht und habe einen blinkenden Button erstellt , aber nach dem speichern ist der Rand wie angefressen und auch der Glaseffekt ist nicht mehr so wie beim original, stehe ich jetzt vor einem weiteren Problem?

Hier mal meine bisherige Arbeit


wer kann mir da einen Tipp geben, was ich beim Speichern beachten muss?

So brillant sollte es ungefähr aussehen (Bild rechts)


----------



## Lunam (19. August 2007)

Da sis leider meistens bei otimaler speicherung aber vielleicht wurde etwas bie den Farben verstellt geh mal auf Fenster -> Optimierung und schau mal deine Farben an vielleicht hat sich da was verstellt.


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. August 2007)

Bei gif sind die Farbe auf 256 begrenzt. Außerdem emfehle ich dir die Grafik von vorneherein auf dem Hintergrund zu speichern wo die Grafik später landen soll, dann sieht der Rand auch besser aus.


Alex


----------

